# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Labists ET4 printer issue

## Csanderson0313

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum and to 3d printing. I am having issue saving a design to my sd card to where it will print. Can someone walk me through how to do so? Maybe Im doing something wrong. 

Thank You so much
Chris

----------

